# هل يجوز أكل الأرنب



## بابا نويـل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أخاف أن أُثقل عليكم ولكن أطمع في سعة صدركم في الإجابة على السؤال الثاني لي في هذا المنتدى 

هل يجوز أكل الأرنب أم أنه نجس ؟ والدليل لو سمحتم


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يوجد حيوان نجس في المسيحية، فالله حلل المُحرم


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*مسمعتش عن ملوخيه بالارانب :d
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*ليس كل من يدخل الفم ينجسها بل الخارج منها ... آمين*


----------



## بابا نويـل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> لا يوجد حيوان نجس في المسيحية، فالله حلل المُحرم


 
اذا هو نجس في العهد القديم وغير نجس في العهد الجديد 

فلماذا كان الأرنب نجساً في العهد القديم ؟

*



مسمعتش عن ملوخيه بالارانب :d

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بل تذوقتها فأنا لا أحب السمع بل أحب الأكل ههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اه فعلا انا قريت في سفر التثنيه انه هوا و الجمل كمان نجسين صح

بس اظن دلوقت لا خلاص


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اه فعلا انا قريت في سفر التثنيه انه هوا و الجمل كمان نجسين صح
> 
> بس اظن دلوقت لا خلاص


 
بحسب الناموس ، كان الشعب اليهودي يقدم ذبائح حيوانية لله ، وكأن ( في بعض الذبائح ) يشترك في الاكل منها ، وكان الله يعلّم الناس ان الذبيحة يجب ان يكون لها مواصفات خاصة ( رمز عن ذبيحة السماء الذي هو المسيح ) .

بعد ان جاء المرموز اليه ( المسيح ) وتم تقديم الذبيحة الحقيقية التي كان يرمز اليها بالتقدمات الحيوانية ، فبطل الرمز . 

(مثل سند مالي او شيك او صك ، مكتوب عليه يصرف لحاملة مبلغ من المال ) فاذا تقدم حامل هذا الشيك الى البنك ، وتم صرف المبلغ ، فقد اصبحت ورقة الشيك المكتوب عليها المبلغ الذي تم سحبه ، باطلة المفعول ، لانها تحققت بتحويلها الى العملة التي كان الشيك رمزا لها .

الان بعد ان تم تقديم الذبيحة السمائية ، وانتهت الرموز ، اصبحنا نستطيع ان نأكل كل الحيوانات ، ليس هناك شيء نجس او شيء يرمز الى معنى خاص .

طولت في الاجابة باين عليّ :smi411: حد فهم حاجة ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اوكي 

تمام

شكراااااااااااااااااا عالتعب


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2009)

miloudi قال:


> هو *الارنب* كان *نجس* في العهد القديم معلومة صراحة اول مرة اسمعها


 


*نشوف الكتاب بيقول إيه *

تثنية : 14
4 هَذِهِ هِيَ البَهَائِمُ *التِي تَأْكُلُونَهَا* البَقَرُ وَالضَّأْنُ وَالمَعْزُ 
5 وَالإِيَّلُ وَالظَّبْيُ وَاليَحْمُورُ وَالوَعْلُ وَالرِّئْمُ وَالثَّيْتَلُ وَالمَهَاةُ. 
6 وَكُلُّ بَهِيمَةٍ مِنَ البَهَائِمِ *تَشُقُّ ظِلفاً وَتَقْسِمُهُ* ظِلفَيْنِ *وَتَجْتَرُّ* فَإِيَّاهَا *تَأْكُلُونَ*. 
7 *إِلا هَذِهِ* *فَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا* مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلفَ المُنْقَسِمَ *الجَمَلُ* *وَالأَرْنَبُ* وَ*الوَبْرُ* لأَنَّهَا *تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لا تَشُقُّ ظِلفاً* فَهِيَ *نَجِسَةٌ* لكُمْ. 
​ 
*لكن بعد إنقضاء ناموس الوصايا ... في المسيح *

 أفسس 2 : 14 ، 15 
14 لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَلاَمُنَا، الَّذِي جَعَلَ الِاثْنَيْنِ وَاحِداً، *وَنَقَضَ* حَائِطَ السِّيَاجِ الْمُتَوَسِّطَ 
أَيِ *الْعَدَاوَةَ*. *مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا* فِي فَرَائِضَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً، ​ 
*لنسمع ما قاله الرب لبطرس*

اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 11 
1 فَسَمِعَ الرُّسُلُ وَالإِخْوَةُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَنَّ *الأمَمَ أَيْضاً قَبِلُوا كَلِمَةَ اللهِ*. 
2 وَلَمَّا صَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ *خَاصَمَهُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ* 
3 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّكَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى رِجَالٍ ذَوِي غُلْفَةٍ *وَأَكَلْتَ مَعَهُمْ*». 
4 فَابْتَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَشْرَحُ لَهُمْ بِالتَّتَابُعِ قَائِلاً: 
5 «أَنَا كُنْتُ فِي مَدِينَةِ يَافَا أُصَلِّي فَرَأَيْتُ فِي غَيْبَةٍ رُؤْيَا إِنَاءً نَازِلاً مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مُدَلاَّةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَأَتَى إِلَيَّ. 
6 فَتَفَرَّسْتُ فِيهِ مُتَأَمِّلاً *فَرَأَيْتُ دَوَابَّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشَ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ*. 
7 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً قَائِلاً لِي: *قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ*. 
8 فَقُلْتُ: كَلاَّ يَا رَبُّ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ فَمِي قَطُّ دَنِسٌ أَوْ نَجِسٌ. 
9 فَأَجَابَنِي صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ:* مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُنَجِّسْهُ أَنْتَ*. 
10 وَكَانَ هَذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ ثُمَّ انْتُشِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ أَيْضاً. 
11 وَإِذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَالٍ قَدْ وَقَفُوا لِلْوَقْتِ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي كُنْتُ فِيهِ مُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ قَيْصَرِيَّةَ. 
12 فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ *أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ غَيْرَ مُرْتَابٍ* فِي شَيْءٍ. *وَذَهَبَ مَعِي أَيْضاً هَؤُلاَءِ الإِخْوَةُ السِّتَّةُ*. فَدَخَلْنَا بَيْتَ الرَّجُلِ 
13 فَأَخْبَرَنَا كَيْفَ رَأَى الْمَلاَكَ فِي بَيْتِهِ قَائِماً وَقَائِلاً لَهُ: أَرْسِلْ إِلَى يَافَا رِجَالاً وَاسْتَدْعِ سِمْعَانَ الْمُلَقَّبَ بُطْرُسَ 
14 وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُكَ كَلاَماً بِهِ تَخْلُصُ أَنْتَ وَكُلُّ بَيْتِكَ. 
15 فَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْهِمْ كَمَا عَلَيْنَا أَيْضاً فِي الْبَدَاءَةِ. 
16 فَتَذَكَّرْتُ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ كَيْفَ قَالَ: إِنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِمَاءٍ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتُعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
17 فَإِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْمَوْهِبَةَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً بِالسَّوِيَّةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَمَنْ أَنَا؟ *أَقَادِرٌ أَنْ أَمْنَعَ اللهَ؟*». 
18 فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا ذَلِكَ سَكَتُوا وَكَانُوا يُمَجِّدُونَ اللهَ قَائِلِينَ: «*إِذاً أَعْطَى اللهُ الْأُمَمَ أَيْضاً التَّوْبَةَ لِلْحَيَاةِ!*». ​ 
*وأيضًا قال الرب للتلاميذ *
 
مرقس : 7 
18 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَفَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً هَكَذَا غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ؟ أَمَا تَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ *كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ* 
19 لأَنَّهُ لاَ *يَدْخُلُ* إِلَى قَلْبِهِ بَلْ إِلَى الْجَوْفِ ثُمَّ *يَخْرُجُ* إِلَى الْخَلاَءِ وَذَلِكَ يُطَهِّرُ كُلَّ الأَطْعِمَةِ». 
20 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي *يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ ذَلِكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ*. 
21 لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ تَخْرُجُ الأَفْكَارُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ زِنىً فِسْقٌ قَتْلٌ 
22 سِرْقَةٌ طَمَعٌ خُبْثٌ مَكْرٌ عَهَارَةٌ عَيْنٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ تَجْدِيفٌ كِبْرِيَاءُ جَهْلٌ. 
23 جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ *الشُّرُورِ تَخْرُجُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ وَتُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ*».​


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> اذا هو نجس في العهد القديم وغير نجس في العهد الجديد
> 
> فلماذا كان الأرنب نجساً في العهد القديم ؟


 
لانه يجتر و لا يشق الظلف كما مكتوب في سفر التثنية
اما لماذا كان مُحرم و أصبح مُحلل، فله علاقة بذبيحة المسيح الكاملة التي اتممت كل شئ فلم يعد الحاجة لتقديم ذبائح بشروط مُعينة. راجع رد الاخ new_man ففيه شرح اكثر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الانسان من التراب والى التراب يعود!
*.....................*
لذلك ليس ما يدخل التراب (الجسم) ينجس روحك


----------



## بابا نويـل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> بحسب الناموس ، كان الشعب اليهودي يقدم ذبائح حيوانية لله ، وكأن ( في بعض الذبائح ) يشترك في الاكل منها ، وكان الله يعلّم الناس ان الذبيحة يجب ان يكون لها مواصفات خاصة ( رمز عن ذبيحة السماء الذي هو المسيح ) .
> 
> بعد ان جاء المرموز اليه ( المسيح ) وتم تقديم الذبيحة الحقيقية التي كان يرمز اليها بالتقدمات الحيوانية ، فبطل الرمز .
> 
> ...




شرح مفصل أشكرك عليه جدا 



> طولت في الاجابة باين عليّ :smi411: حد فهم حاجة ؟؟




نحاول جاهدين على ما أوتينا من قدرة على الفهم هههههه

أشكرك fredyyy على المداخلة ولكن أان أتكلم عن الأرنب فحسب فسامحني إن لم أفهم مغزى مداخلتك 




> لانه يشق الظلف كما مكتوب في سفر التثنية




وما هو الظلف ؟ .. أرجوا ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> وما هو الظلف ؟ .. أرجوا ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم



الظلف هو الجزء الأخير من قدم الحيوان، منها ما يكون مشقوقاً و منها ما يكون كاملاً


----------



## بابا نويـل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بحثت عن الأرنب في موقع البحث عن الكتاب المقدس فوجدت التالي 
:download:​

*الأرنب (البحث في كل الكتاب المقدس)*
عدد نتائج البحث 2

1) سفر اللاويين 11: 6
وَالأَرْنَبَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.

2) سفر التثنية 14: 7
إِلاَّ هذِهِ فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا، مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ.



فلاحظت أمر أحب أن توضحوه لي فقد يكون التبس عليّ شيء أو انني لا أفهم المعنى جيداً 

في سفر التثنية وكما شرحت لي عزيزي ماي روك مشكوراً ان الأرنب نجساً لأنه يشق الظلف 

ولكن ما وجدته في سفر اللاوين يقول أنه لا يشق ظلفاً وإن سبب نجاسته هو أنه يجتر 

فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين العددين ؟ :smi411:


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> بحثت عن الأرنب في موقع البحث عن الكتاب المقدس فوجدت التالي
> :download:​
> 
> *الأرنب (البحث في كل الكتاب المقدس)*
> ...


 
الآية الاولى تكلمت عن الارنب فقط ، وقالت لانه يجتر 

الاية الثانية تكلمت عن مجموعة ضمت ( من يجتر ومن يشق له ظلف ) الارنب والوبر في هذه المجموعة لانه يجتر والجمل لانه يشق له ظلف .

هناك اية اخرى تتكلم عن الوبر وحده وهي التي اتتب مباشرة قبل الكلام عن الارنب .

( وَالْوَبْرَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ لا يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ)
(اللاويين 11: 5) 

اذا الفرق هو الكلام عن الحيوان بمفرده ، او عن وجوده داخل مجموعة ( يشق ظلف أو يجتر ) 

سلام المسيح


----------



## بابا نويـل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي نيومان أشكرك على تعبك وما تبذله من جهد ولكن الأمر واضح في النصين وكلاهما يتكلم عن حيوان بمفرده 

فأنت تقول 



> اذا الفرق هو الكلام عن الحيوان بمفرده ، او عن وجوده داخل مجموعة ( يشق ظلف أو يجتر )


 
 لقد قرأت في اللاويين  الكلام عن الأرنب وحده فجاء العدد بالتفصيل "*وَالأَرْنَبَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ "*

*فهذا التفصيل يخص الأرنب وحده والمعنى *

*الأرنب يجتر *

*الأرنب لا يشق ظلفاً *


*على خلاف ما جاء في التثنية " مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا،  " بأنه هو والجمل والوبر يشتروكا في صفة أنهم يشقون ظلفاً ، وهذا ما أكده لي عزيزي ماي روك بقوله " لأنه يشق ظلفاً "*


*ومن المعروف أنه عندما تخص الكلام بمعين فإن الحال سيكون عليه جزماً لا محالة .. فعلى الإختصاص في اللاويين فلإن الأنرب لا يشق ظلفاً .*

*إن لم يكن لديكم تفسيراً فأرجوا أن تأتوني بتفاسير الآباء وهذا ليس انقاصاً من قدركم ولكن من باب الإختصاص بالأمر فقط *

*لكم مني جزيل الشكر .*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> *على خلاف ما جاء في التثنية " مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، " بأنه هو والجمل والوبر يشتروكا في صفة أنهم يشقون ظلفاً ، وهذا ما أكده لي عزيزي ماي روك بقوله " لأنه يشق ظلفاً "*​





الموضوع مش محتاج تفاسير آباء ، الموضوع محتاج فهم المكتوب فقط .

اذا قلت اولا : يمنع دخول الاطباء لانهم خريجي كلية الطب .
وقلت بعدها ، يمنع دخول المهندسين لانهم خريجي كلية الهندسة .

ثم قلت يمنع دخول خريجي كليات الهندسة والطب ، الاطباء والمهندسين لانهم خريجي كلية الهندسة .

هل هناك خطأ في هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

راجع تاني معايا النص :


 وَالْوَبْرَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ لا يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ

*وَالأَرْنَبَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.*

(اللاويين 11: 5 - 6) 

*إِلاَّ هذِهِ فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا، مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ* *الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ.*



الكلام واضح ومفهوم ، الا لمن يريد ان يغلق عقله عن الفهم ، او يحاول ان يخلق اخطاء غير موجودة .


----------



## بابا نويـل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> الكلام واضح ومفهوم ، الا لمن يريد ان يغلق عقله عن الفهم ، او يحاول ان يخلق اخطاء غير موجودة .




لا انا بجد عايز أفهم 

بس افهم من كلامك ايه ... يشق الظلف ولالا ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> لا انا بجد عايز أفهم
> 
> بس افهم من كلامك ايه ... يشق الظلف ولالا ؟


 

يا حبيبي الايات الثلاث تقول ( يجتر ولا يشق له ظلف ) 
فين آية بتقول انه ( يجتر ويشق له )؟؟؟


----------



## بابا نويـل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد قرأت في رد عزيزي ما روك 




my rock قال:


> لانه يشق الظلف كما مكتوب في سفر التثنية




أي أنه فهم كما انا فهمت أنه يشق الظلف كما في التثنية 

إِلاَّ هذِهِ فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا، مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ.

 ولو رجعنا إلى العدد السابق لهذا العدد مباشراً سنجد التالي ..

"كل ما شق ظلفا وقسمه ظلفين ويجترّ من البهائم فايّاه تأكلون."

هنا النص واضح فبدأ النص بالعموم كامل وبعدها بدأ الإستثناء

كل ما شق ظلفاً ويجتر 
إذا شرطين في الأكل الجائز هما " شق الظلف والإجترار "

وبعدها بدأ الإستثناء

إلا 

الجمل والأرنب والوبر 

عندما أقول لك أن كل من في المنتدى  أعضاء إلا فلان وفلان .. فهذا يعني أنهم يشتركون في الصفة العامة وهي التواجد في المنتدى ولكن يختلفون في الصفة الخاصة أن فلان وفلان مشرفين وليسوا أعضاء فقط .

نقطة أخرى 

الجمل والأرنب والوبر يشتركون في أنهم حيوانات مجترة وهكذا تحقق الشرط الأول ونأتي إلى الشرط الثاني وهو شق الظلف  

 الجمل يشق الظلف  بهذا يدخل في الاستثناء

 الأرنب  هناك احتمالان 

الأول أنه يشق الظلف وبالتالي فهو يدخل في الاستثناء ويستقيم المعنى 

الثاني أنه لا يشق الظلف وبالتالي لا يدخل في الإستثناء ولا يستقيم المعنى لأنه لا يدخل مع العموم في الشرطين " الإجترار وقسم الظلف "


 للتوضيح .. إذا كان الأرنب يجتر ولا يشق الظلف فلماذا يستثنيه الرب من الحيواناتت التي نأكلها وهي التي قال لنا عليها أنها تجتر وتشق الظلف 

 إن الرب  قال صراحة لا تأكلو أي حيوان لا يجتر ولا تشق الظلف 

"كل ما شق ظلفا وقسمه ظلفين ويجترّ من البهائم فايّاه تأكلون."

فمن لا يقع عليه الشرطين لا ينبغي أن يذكره  وإلا لذكر لنا الأسد والنور والقرد وكل الحيوانات 

 إذاً الإجابة المنطقية التي جعلت الرب يستثني الأرنب أنه دخل في الشرطين " الإجترار و شق الظلف " .

أنتظر تعليقك عزيزي نيومان ..
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> لقد قرأت في رد عزيزي ما روك ​


 
يا عزيزي انا وانت وماي روك قد نخطيء في الكتابة بالحروف ولكن اسألك مرة اخرى عن الكتاب المقدس ، هل يقول يشق او لا يشق له ظلف ؟؟؟


وَالْوَبْرَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ لا يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ

*وَالأَرْنَبَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.*

(اللاويين 11: 5 - 6) 

*إِلاَّ هذِهِ فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا، مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ* *الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ.*





> ولو رجعنا إلى العدد السابق لهذا العدد مباشراً سنجد التالي ..
> 
> "كل ما شق ظلفا وقسمه ظلفين ويجترّ من البهائم فايّاه تأكلون."




الارنب والوبر يجتر ولكن لا يشق ظلف ، فهو خارج عن هذه القائمة .

ارجوك لا تحتج في ردك بما اقوله انا او ماي روك ، احتجاجك يكون فقط بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس .

القائمة كقاعدة عامة تبيح اكل كل ما شق ظلف ويجتر 

يخرج من هذه القائمة :

الجمل ( لا يشق له ظلف لكنه يجتر ) 

والارنب والوبر ( لا يشق له ظلف ويجتر )

هل ترى في الكتاب المقدس تناقض ، أم ان التناقض في خيالك ؟؟

مرة اخرى ( الرد من الكتاب المقدس فقط )


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> أشكرك fredyyy على المداخلة
> ولكن أنا أتكلم عن الأرنب *فحسب* فسامحني إن لم أفهم مغزى مداخلتك


 


*قد تدرس في موضوع في الإقتصاد ولا يمس هذا الموضوع آخر في الفزياء *

*لكن في كلمة الله هناك إرتباط وثيق بين *

*وصية الله ... قصد الله ... تعليم الله ... سياسة الله ... تدريب الله *

*ففي الجزء الأول من مشاركتي ذكرت وصيه الله ( الوصية ) ولم يُذكر السبب*

تثنية : 14
4 هَذِهِ هِيَ البَهَائِمُ *التِي تَأْكُلُونَهَا* .....
7 *إِلا هَذِهِ* *فَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا* ..... *وَالأَرْنَبُ* ......

*كما قال في وصية ُأخرى *

تثنية 5 : 12 
*اِحْفَظْ* يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ كَمَا *أَوْصَاكَ الرَّبُّ* إِلهُكَ. 

​ 
*وفي مكان آخر يتكلم عن قصد الله ( الطـــــــاعة ) وذكر السبب*

تثنية 5 : 16 
*أَكْرِمْ* أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ *كَمَا أَوْصَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ* لِتَطُول أَيَّامُكَ وَلِيَكُونَ لكَ خَيْرٌ على الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 

​ 
*وفي الجزء التالي تكلم عن تعليم الله ( إبطال الزمر بإعلان المرموز إليه )*

أفسس 2 : 15 
.... *مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا* فِي فَرَائِضَ .....​ 
*وفي الجزء التالي يتكلم عن سياسة الله ( قبول الأمم الممنوعين من الإختلاط بشعب الرب )*

اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 11 
6 فَتَفَرَّسْتُ فِيهِ مُتَأَمِّلاً *فَرَأَيْتُ دَوَابَّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشَ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ*. 
9 فَأَجَابَنِي صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ:* مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُنَجِّسْهُ أَنْتَ*. 
17 فَإِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْمَوْهِبَةَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً بِالسَّوِيَّةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَمَنْ أَنَا؟ *أَقَادِرٌ أَنْ أَمْنَعَ اللهَ؟*». 
18 فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا ذَلِكَ سَكَتُوا وَكَانُوا يُمَجِّدُونَ اللهَ قَائِلِينَ: «*إِذاً أَعْطَى اللهُ الأمَمَ أَيْضاً التَّوْبَةَ لِلْحَيَاةِ!*». ​* وهذا ما أوضحه السيد نفسه حين قال بحسب الفكر اليهودي *
 ( *الأمم* من أبقوا الله *بعيدًا* عن حياتهم )( *الكلاب = الامم * )​متى 15 : 26 
فَأَجَابَ: «لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ *خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ*». 

​*وأخيرًا نأتي الى تدريب الله ( فهم معنى النجاسة الحقيقي ) *
 
مرقس : 7 
18 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ ...... أَمَا تَفْهَمُونَ أَنَّ* كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ 
*20 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ ذَلِكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ. 
21 لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ *مِنْ قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ* تَخْرُجُ الأَفْكَارُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ زِنىً فِسْقٌ قَتْلٌ 
22 سِرْقَةٌ طَمَعٌ خُبْثٌ مَكْرٌ عَهَارَةٌ عَيْنٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ تَجْدِيفٌ كِبْرِيَاءُ جَهْلٌ. 
23 جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ *الشُّرُورِ* *تَخْرُجُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ وَتُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ*».​​*لم يكن من الشر أن يأكل آدم ... لكنها كانت الوصيه ( لا تأكل )*

*إذا الوصية *
*لطاعة كلام الله *
*ومعرفة التعليم منها *
*وإدراك سياسة الله مع البشر *
*والتدريب اليومي بالسلوك بحسب الوصية *


----------



## بابا نويـل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> هل ترى في الكتاب المقدس تناقض ، أم ان التناقض في خيالك ؟؟


 
 انا لا ابحث عن التناقض ولكن عن التوفيق وأشكرك على اجابتك 

أنتقل إلى نقطة اخرى تخص الأرنب 

 هل للأرنب ظلف ؟


----------



## نهل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> لا يوجد حيوان نجس في المسيحية، فالله حلل المُحرم


هل افهم من هذا ان الصقر والبوم والغراب حلال يؤكل 
واين جاء تحليل الذي كان محرم في العهدالقديم 
بنص في العهد الجديد


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> هل افهم من هذا ان الصقر والبوم والغراب حلال يؤكل


*
كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء 
(1كو  6 :  12)

كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق كل الاشياء تحل لي و لكن ليس كل الاشياء تبني 
(1كو  10 :  23)*




> واين جاء تحليل الذي كان محرم في العهدالقديم
> بنص في العهد الجديد



*ليس شيء من خارج الانسان اذا دخل فيه يقدر ان ينجسه لكن الاشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الانسان 
(مر  7 :  15)

فقال لهم افانتم ايضا هكذا غير فاهمين اما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه 
(مر  7 :  18)

ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان 
(مت  15 :  11)

و اما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر و ذاك ينجس الانسان
 (مت  15 :  18)

هذه هي التي تنجس الانسان و اما الاكل بايد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الانسان 
(مت  15 :  20)

فاجابني صوت ثانية من السماء ما طهره الله لا تنجسه انت 
(اع  11 :  9)

اني عالم و متيقن في الرب يسوع ان ليس شيء نجسا بذاته الا من يحسب شيئا نجسا فله هو نجس 
(رو  14 :  14)

كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين و اما للنجسين و غير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا و ضميرهم 
(تي  1 :  15)



*​


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مداخلة سريعة *​
*الأرنب يجتر ولكنه غير مشقوق الظلف*
*والوصية كانت تحلل من هو مشقوق الظلف ويجتر *​*أخانا العزيز بابا نويل*​*لا تضع أمامك العوائق كي تسير ..... أعط لنفسك الحرية في الفهم تحت راية الكتاب المقدس*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نهل قال:


> هل افهم من هذا ان الصقر والبوم والغراب حلال يؤكل
> واين جاء تحليل الذي كان محرم في العهدالقديم
> بنص في العهد الجديد


 
ممكن التركيز قليلا وعدم خلط الامور ببعضها ؟
نحن نتكلم الان عن شريعة الناموس بالعهد القديم 
وحيث ان سؤالك لم تحذفه الادارة للتشتيت اضع لك الاجابة سريعا .

بحسب شريعة الناموس هي لا تحلل اكل الجوارح 

(11 «كُل طَيْرٍ طَاهِرٍ تَأْكُلُونَ. 
12 وَهَذَا مَا لا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ: النَّسْرُ وَالأَنُوقُ وَالعُقَابُ 
13 وَالحِدَأَةُ وَالبَاشِقُ وَالشَّاهِينُ عَلى أَجْنَاسِهِ 
14 وَكُلُّ غُرَابٍ عَلى أَجْنَاسِهِ 
15 وَالنَّعَامَةُ وَالظَّلِيمُ وَالسَّأَفُ وَالبَازُ عَلى أَجْنَاسِهِ 
16 وَالبُومُ وَالكُرْكِيُّ وَالبَجَعُ 
17 وَالقُوقُ وَالرَّخَمُ وَالغَوَّاصُ 
18 وَاللقْلقُ وَالبَبْغَاءُ عَلى أَجْنَاسِهِ وَالهُدْهُدُ وَالخُفَّاشُ)
(التثنية 14: 11 - 18)

ممكن نرجع لسؤالنا الاساسي عن الارنب ، واذا اردت مزيد من التوضيح يرجى فتح سؤال مستقل عن الطيور الجارحة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> انا لا ابحث عن التناقض ولكن عن التوفيق وأشكرك على اجابتك
> 
> أنتقل إلى نقطة اخرى تخص الأرنب
> 
> هل للأرنب ظلف ؟


 

قبل الانتقال الى سؤال آخر 

هل فهمت واقتنعت ان الكتاب المقدس غير متناقض في هذه الجزئية ، ام لازلت تعتقد بان هذه الايات الثلاث تقول اشياء مختلفة ؟؟

رجاء عدم الانتقال الى نقطة او سؤال آخر قبل الانتهاء من الاول ، لكي تعم الفائدة ولا نعود نكرر من البداية مرة اخرى .


----------



## نهل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> ]*سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *مداخلة سريعة *​
> *الأرنب يجتر ولكنه غير مشقوق الظلف*​
> *والوصية كانت تحلل من هو مشقوق الظلف ويجتر *​


هل الارنب يجتر؟؟؟
اين الدليل العلمي ان الارنب يجتر؟؟
والله شي عجيب :warning:


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نهل قال:


> هل الارنب يجتر؟؟؟
> اين الدليل العلمي ان الارنب يجتر؟؟
> والله شي عجيب :warning:




*طبعا سيبتى الإجابات اللى فوق كلها والردود وانتقلتى الى نقطة أخرى
ولكن لا مشكلة

شوفى البحث دة
*

http://www.4shared.com/file/180453270/1d7a8fc7/__online.html​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*ودة كمان

http://fatherbassit.com/download/answers/arnab.pdf
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*ودة كمان*


http://fatherbassit.com/sermons/FR.BASSIT_3.11.9.wma​


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نهل قال:


> هل الارنب يجتر؟؟؟
> اين الدليل العلمي ان الارنب يجتر؟؟
> والله شي عجيب :warning:


 
هذا سؤال آخر ، يمكنك متابعة اجابته هنا :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34788


يا ريت المتابعين للموضوع يتعلموا التركيز علشان ننجز !!!

موضوعنا هنا : هل هناك تناقض بين الآيات التي تتكلم عن تحريم وتحليل الحيوانات بين مجموعة ( من يشق له ظلف ) ومجموعة (من يجتر ) وعكسهم  !!!!


----------



## بابا نويـل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> قبل الانتقال الى سؤال آخر
> 
> هل فهمت واقتنعت ان الكتاب المقدس غير متناقض في هذه الجزئية ، ام لازلت تعتقد بان هذه الايات الثلاث تقول اشياء مختلفة ؟؟
> 
> رجاء عدم الانتقال الى نقطة او سؤال آخر قبل الانتهاء من الاول ، لكي تعم الفائدة ولا نعود نكرر من البداية مرة اخرى .




:big29:

ولك جزيل الشكر 

 والآن أريد أن أعرف هل للأرنب ظلف ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> :big29:
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> 
> والآن أريد أن أعرف هل للأرنب ظلف ؟




طيب علشان نقفل عليك الطريق من اوله .


(3 كل ما شق ظلفا وقسمه ظلفين ويجترّ من البهائم فايّاه تأكلون 
4 الا هذه فلا تأكلوها مما يجترّ ومما يشق الظلف الجمل. لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا. فهو نجس لكم.
5 والوبر.لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم.
6 والارنب.لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم.
7 والخنزير.لانه يشق ظلفا ويقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجترّ. فهو نجس لكم.
8 من لحمها لا تأكلوا وجثثها لا تلمسوا. انها نجسة لكم)
(لاويين 11: 3 - 8)

النص يقول ببساطة يسمح الاكل للحيوانات التي تجمع بين صفتين 
(الاجترار وشق الظلف ) فيما عدا بعض الحيوانات يتحقق فيها صفة واحدة من الصفتين .

القسم الاول الذي يجتر ولا تتحقق فيه الصفة الثانية ( شق الظلف)
القسم الثاني الذي يشق له ظلف ولا تتحقق فيه الصفة الاولى( الاجترار ) 

من مجموعة الاجترار ( ولا يتحقق الشرط الثاني) الجمل والارنب والوبر 
من مجموعة شق الظلف ( ولا يتحقق الشرط الاول) الخنزير 

هذا الكلام واضح لاي انسان يفهم . 

الان نعود الى سؤالك العبقري ، كيف فهمت ان الارنب له ظلف ؟؟

اذا قلت لك ان من مخلوقات الله : الحصان له ذيل يهش به الذباب ، والكلب له ذيل يهزه تعبيرا عن مشاعر الفرح والبهجة ، اما الانسان فيهش الذباب بيده لان ليس له ذيل ويبتسم او يضحك للتعبير عن الفرح ولا يهز ذيله فرحا .

هل تستطيع الاستنتاج علميا من هذه الفقرة ان الانسان له ذيل او حتى تسأل سؤال اذا كان للانسان ذيل او لا ؟؟


----------



## بابا نويـل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا اقتنعت بكلامك يا عزيزي نيومان ولكن بتكرارك التالي لفت انتباهي لأمر


أنت تقول 



> من مجموعة الاجترار ( ولا يتحقق الشرط الثاني) الجمل والارنب والوبر
> من مجموعة شق الظلف ( ولا يتحقق الشرط الاول) الخنزير


 
ولكنك قلت لي من قبل 




> الآية الاولى تكلمت عن الارنب فقط ، وقالت لانه يجتر
> 
> الاية الثانية تكلمت عن مجموعة ضمت ( من يجتر ومن يشق له ظلف ) الارنب والوبر في هذه المجموعة لانه يجتر والجمل لانه يشق له ظلف .




اذا فالجمل ليس من نفس مجموعة الأرنب والوبر فهو مجتر ويشق ظلفاً 
أما الأرنب والوبر فهما يجتران ولا يشق لهما ظلفاً 


فأيهما أصح ؟
 قولك الأول ام الثاني ؟ 

واقتنعت أيضاً بكلامك أن الأرب ليس لديه ظلف 

في انتظارك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> ولكنك قلت لي من قبل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جميل ، يبقى انا غلطان ، وباعتذر لك .
نسيت اكتب كلمة ( لا ) لكي تكون ( لا يشق له ظلف ) .

وعموما لا تأخذ بقولي الاول ولا قولي الثاني .

انت فهمت المقصود ، واستطعت ان تكتشف خطأ في كتابتي ( اعتذر عنه ) هل تستطيع ان تنسب الخطأ الى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

هذا هو السؤال .


----------



## بابا نويـل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> جميل ، يبقى انا غلطان ، وباعتذر لك .


 
 لا تعتذر يا عزيزي فليس مقصدي تصيد الأخطاء ولكن غايتي المعرفة فحسب 



> انت فهمت المقصود ، واستطعت ان تكتشف خطأ في كتابتي ( اعتذر عنه ) هل تستطيع ان تنسب الخطأ الى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟


 
ل بالطبع لا أستطيع أن انسب الخطأ للكتاب المقدس وأشكرك على جهدك الذي بذلته في إيضاح الموضوع 

بقي الشطر الثاني من جواز أكل الأرنب 

انتهينا من الجزء الأول وهو الأرنب لا يشق ظلفاً وبقي الجزء الثاني الخاص بالإجترار 

فهل يمكن أن نكمل ؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> *أنت تقول*
> 
> *ولكنك قلت* لي من قبل
> *قولك* الأول ام الثاني ؟


 


*أخي بابا نويل *

*في حياتنا المسيحية لا نعتمد على أقوال الآخرين *

*لكن الكلمة الإلهية هي أثبت *

بطرس الثانية 1 : 19 
وَعِنْدَنَا الْكَلِمَةُ النَّبَوِيَّةُ، *وَهِيَ أَثْبَتُ،* الَّتِي تَفْعَلُونَ حَسَناً إِنِ *انْتَبَهْتُمْ* إِلَيْهَا كَمَا إِلَى *سِرَاجٍ مُنِيرٍ* فِي مَوْضِعٍ مُظْلِمٍ، .....
​*الشروط واضحة في الآيات *

لاويين 11 : 4 
*إلاهَذِهِ فَلا تَاكُلُوهَا* مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ
الْجَمَلَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ *لا يَشُقُّ* ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ. 

لاويين 11 : 5 ، 6 ، 7
وَالْوَبْرَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ *لا يَشُقُّ* ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ. 
وَالارْنَبَ لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ *لا يَشُقُّ* ظِلْفا فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ. 
وَالْخِنْزِيرَ لانَّهُ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا وَيَقْسِمُهُ ظِلْفَيْنِ لَكِنَّهُ *لا يَجْتَرُّ* فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.​*والأفضل أن نعرف المغزى الروحي للمكتوب لنتقدم في الإيمان *

*أنظر المشاركة 22 فهي توضيح لسؤال لك *
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> انتهينا من الجزء الأول وهو الأرنب لا يشق ظلفاً وبقي الجزء الثاني الخاص بالإجترار
> 
> فهل يمكن أن نكمل ؟


 
وضع لك الاخوة روابط للرد على هذه الجزئية ، ويمكنك ان تقرأ وتجيب انت عما تفهم .

اولا : معنى كلمة ( الاجترار ) التي وردت في النص العبري ( لغويا وعلميا ) 
ثانيا : ما معنى الاجترار علميا .

هل تريد ان اضع لك الجواب ام تقرأ ما جاء في الروابط بنفسك ؟؟


----------



## بابا نويـل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

قرأت الرابط الذي وضعته ولي فيه ملاحظات كثيرة وخصوصاً من رد الأعزاء فادي وماي روك على موضوع الظلف 

انا اقتنعت من كلامك تماماً أن الأرنب لا يشق الظلف 

 ولكن لماذا تم وضعه مع الجمل على الرغم ام الجمل له ظلف .؟

 عندما قرأت باقي الإصحاح وجدت في العدد 

(Lv-11-27)( وأيضا كل حيوان يمشي على كفوفه من جميع الحيوانات ذوات الأربع الأرجل، فهو نجس لكم، وكل من يمس جثثها يكون نجسا حتى المساء،)

ألا يدخل الأرنب في هذه الحيوانات ؟!!​
فلماذا يتم ذكره مع الحيوانت الغير مشقوقة الظلف ؟

​
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> عندما قرأت باقي الإصحاح وجدت في العدد ​
> 
> (Lv-11-27)( وأيضا كل حيوان يمشي على كفوفه من جميع الحيوانات ذوات الأربع الأرجل، فهو نجس لكم، وكل من يمس جثثها يكون نجسا حتى المساء،)​
> ألا يدخل الأرنب في هذه الحيوانات ؟!!​
> فلماذا يتم ذكره مع الحيوانت الغير مشقوقة الظلف ؟​


 
هل تعرف ما هي مشكلتك اخي الكريم ؟

انك لا تقرأ الكلام في سياقه الطبيعي من الكتاب المقدس ، بل تقفز من هنا ومن هناك ، في حين انك اذا قرأت الاصحاح او السياق كله كاملا لوجدته مرتبا منظما بطريقة اجمل مما تحاول ان تفعلها انت .

تعال لما نشوف التقسيم الخاص بك صحيح ام تقسيم الكتاب المقدس :

تفسير جون جيل .

http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/leviticus-11-27.html​ 
*Whatsoever goeth upon his paws*
Or "the palms" F4 of his hands; meaning such creatures, whose feet are not divided into two parts, but into many, like the fingers of an hand, as apes, lions, bears, wolves, foxes, dogs, cats​ 

كل فصائل القرود ، الاسد ، الدب ، الذئب ، الثعلب ، الكلب ، القط .​ 
هل ترى الارنب ينتمي الى هذه المجموعة ، ام ان يوضع في مجموعة خاصة به تستثنيه مما يجتر ؟؟؟؟​ 
او بصورة ادق في التعبير ، في مجموعة خاصة تستثني كل ما شق ظلف ويجتر (وهي صفات حيوانات الحقل ) ؟؟؟​


----------



## fredyyy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا نويـل قال:


> ولكن لماذا تم وضعه مع الجمل على الرغم ام *الجمل له ظلف* .؟​


 


*كيف فهمت ذلك الكتاب قال *

لاويين 11 : 4 
إلا هَذِهِ فَلا تَاكُلُوهَا مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ: *الْجَمَلَ* لانَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لَكِنَّهُ *لا يَشُقُّ ظِلْفا* فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ. 


*الجمل له ُخفْ وليس له أظلاف كما في الصورة*
 










*نريد أن نرى جدية في الحديث وإلا سيُغلق الموضوع *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يشف الظلف يعني مالوش حافر

دا الي فهمته صح ولا غلط يا جماعه

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> لا يشف الظلف يعني مالوش حافر
> 
> دا الي فهمته صح ولا غلط يا جماعه
> 
> و شكرا


 
لا يشق الظلف يعني له خف قطعة واحدة (مثل الجمل ) وغير مقسوم الى قسمين (مثل البقرة ) .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اهااااااااااااااااااااا يعني صباع ناشف زي البقره  و مقسوم او له حاااااااافر هوا دا الي كان طاهر ايامها
اما الي له صباع وقتها كان محرم

اوامر غريبه شويه كتير بس اكيد كان منها غرض وقتها و دلوقتي اصلا نسئل عنها ليه هيا ملزمه انا مثلا مهما كان ديني حتي لو بقيت ايه مش بحب الخنزير هههههههههه و ناس تانيه مش بتحب الارنب انما مبقاش تحريم زي العهد القديم

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اهااااااااااااااااااااا يعني صباع ناشف زي البقره و مقسوم او له حاااااااافر هوا دا الي كان طاهر ايامها
> اما الي له صباع وقتها كان محرم
> 
> اوامر غريبه شويه كتير بس اكيد كان منها غرض وقتها و دلوقتي اصلا نسئل عنها ليه هيا ملزمه انا مثلا مهما كان ديني حتي لو بقيت ايه مش بحب الخنزير هههههههههه و ناس تانيه مش بتحب الارنب انما مبقاش تحريم زي العهد القديم
> ...


 

الغرض من هذا التعليم قلناه في الصفحة الاولى ، ان الله يعلم الشعب ان الذبيحة الطاهرة المقبولة لها صفات ورموز تشير الى المسيح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اهااااااااا 

شكرا


----------

